# ÜberTRIEBene Liebe...



## Etzel (29 März 2011)




----------



## astrosfan (30 März 2011)

supported by o.b.


----------



## krawutz (30 März 2011)

Er sollte mal zu einem Doktor gehen (einem richtigen !).


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2011)

lol


----------



## Crash (5 Mai 2011)

rofl3 :thx:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Mai 2011)

Antwort vom DR.Schwerer Team: bei der kannst du nur landen wenn du mindestens45 vornamen hast und ein guter kopierer bist





Oder wenn die truppe mal öfter zu besuch kommt



​


----------

